# Soapcrafters...anyone use them recently?



## leowife (Jul 17, 2008)

I was curious if anyone has used soapcrafters lately?  I just had a bad experience with them and am in the process of a dispute thru paypal over it.  I never received my order...and they already were paid thru paypal the $88.37.  When I emailed the email addy...it came back "permanant failure"....sent another email to another address that was listed that has gone unanswered and also spoke to a man in their customer service dept. who said that they never received my payment (yes they did...verified by paypal) and that they no longer have that paypal account on their site...they had changed it the morning I called (huh?) and could no longer access the account. He made absolutely no sense.  I have confirmation of my order from them...confirmation that I paid thru pay pal...and this guy did have my order in front of him...but said he couldn't help me.  I placed this order on July 7th...only called them about this past Tuesday when I realized I should have had my order by then.

Has anyone used them? Know what's up with them? Anything?  My email thru paypal to them has still gone unanswered...I will be bumping my dispute up to a claim today.


----------

